# Hola! Benidorm long term let needed.



## The king of swing (Jul 6, 2008)

Hya all,

My lovely lady and I are moving out to Benidorm in August. 
Any info on long term lets would be very much appreciated. We've googled quite a lot, but the results have been indifferent to say the least.

Yours hopefully, Matt & Sue.x


----------



## Liz (Oct 24, 2007)

The king of swing said:


> Hya all,
> 
> My lovely lady and I are moving out to Benidorm in August.
> Any info on long term lets would be very much appreciated. We've googled quite a lot, but the results have been indifferent to say the least.
> ...


Try Hamiltons of Albir (Nigel and Shonagh) - we rented through them last year and found them very helpful - just outside Benidorm.


----------



## Wils & Nance (Dec 31, 2007)

The king of swing said:


> Hya all,
> 
> My lovely lady and I are moving out to Benidorm in August.
> Any info on long term lets would be very much appreciated. We've googled quite a lot, but the results have been indifferent to say the least.
> ...


HI, Have a look at the 'costa blanca news online', there are loads of long lets on there.
Nance


----------

